# Light Weight Plow Recommendations



## boo-ya! (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking for recommendations on plow equipment for use on a 2000 Toyota Tundra. I understand the front end's on the 2000 Tundra to be fairly sensitive.

I'm not looking to make any modifications to the front end - just a decent, light weight piece of equipment for personal use.

Ideas are welcome.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

The lease expensive and sure to not overload your front end would be a SnowBear. Available from many WalMart, HD, Loews and others (plus on-line). Easy to mount and use....little to go wrong. Around $1000/1200

Next (big) step up would be Western Suburbanite/Fisher HomeSteader (same), SnowWay and Curtis. These have full hydraulics including power angle but cost around $3000+ and you should have dealer near by for parts & service.

SnowBear would be most economical and they tend to be stronger than they look.

Welcome to the forum & Good Luck


----------



## boo-ya! (Feb 11, 2008)

good info - thanks.

i see the Homesteader website even shows a picture of a Tundra with the plow on it.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

We have many customers running our plows on Tundras and love them. The homesteader will carry a one year consumer warranty where our plows are covered with a five year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty. You can learn more at http://www.snoway.com. Welcome to plowsite.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Got a 6'8" Homesteader on my 06 Tacoma. All good, can't complain, the plow works real well. Might wanna look at toyotanation.com or some of the other Toyo sites to see what they say too. Don't get me wrong, this site has tons of info on every plow, application, usage, set-up, so forth and so on. 'Cause I disovered quick that my stock springs were way too weak/soft to handle the extra weight of the plow. Ended up driving around on the "timbrens' all the time with the plow on so I went out and ordered heavier front springs. 

Just something to keep in mind, good luck and welcome to the site!! Lots to look through!


----------



## boo-ya! (Feb 11, 2008)

toby4492 - can you point me towards a SnoWay dealer in Maine for more info?


----------



## boo-ya! (Feb 11, 2008)

toby4492 - I need to question some of the language in the 5-year warranty you are advertising

It says the "...Limited Warranty does not cover the Polycarbonate moldboard (which is a non-structural component) for puncture, hazing, abrasion, yellowing, scratching or chemical damage. The polycarbonate moldboard warranty applies only to breakage."

I would need to understand exactly what SnoWay means by 'breakage' as I would consider a puncture in the moldboard to constitute breakage.

Also, it mentions that the warranty does not cover damage "...due to environmental or natural elements." As a consumer looking to buy a snow plow, i would need to understand exactly what that means. For example, if i am plowing icy, dirt-caked snow that the city plow truck has buried at the foot of my driveway (which is common in Maine), and a piece of 'natural element' punctures / cracks the moldboard on my brand new SnoWay plow, am i to understand that the SnoWay warranty would not replace the damaged moldboard?

If you have a private email, i'd be happy to take this dicussion offline.

Thanks again for the info.

The SnoWay looks like a great product, and i'm very interested, but that piece of the warranty sounds suspicous.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

boo-ya!;514263 said:


> toby4492 - I need to question some of the language in the 5-year warranty you are advertising
> 
> It says the "...Limited Warranty does not cover the Polycarbonate moldboard (which is a non-structural component) for puncture, hazing, abrasion, yellowing, scratching or chemical damage. The polycarbonate moldboard warranty applies only to breakage."
> 
> ...


Polycarbonate skins are warranted for 2 years against material defects. Material defects will generally show up on the outside edge of a skin and cause it to crack from the outside moving inward toward the center of the blade.

Punctures would be considered accidental damage and would not be covered through the warranty.

If you would like to contact me via email that would be fine. [email protected]

Thanks for your interest in our products.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Puncturing a lexan is difficult,same tensile yield as steel. I've seen dents where a fork lift has run in to it and not punctured. It would have to be a hard hit on a small impact point to penetrate something more like a concrete pin then a frozen snow pile.


----------



## boo-ya! (Feb 11, 2008)

I happened to see a Tundra (2000-2006) today with a Blizzard on it, so now i'm curious to see experienced users might have heard / read with respect to that set up.

Also - is the 22 series SnoWay the largest i coudl do on the Tundra? Could i manage a 26 Series?


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

I might as well jump into the conversation as I'm considering purchasing a SnoWay 22 Series plow for my '99 Explorer Sport. What about the MT Series plows, would that be too large for my Explorer? My other question is which of the 3 plow sizes would be best for my intented application.......personal use for a 100ft driveway and some residential plowing in town of the more typical two car driveway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

CowboyPenner;520202 said:


> I might as well jump into the conversation as I'm considering purchasing a SnoWay 22 Series plow for my '99 Explorer Sport. What about the MT Series plows, would that be too large for my Explorer? My other question is which of the 3 plow sizes would be best for my intented application.......personal use for a 100ft driveway and some residential plowing in town of the more typical two car driveway.


22 series for sure. the ST/MT has been disconutinued.


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

Any idea on pricing for the SnoWay 22 Series plow? I'm in Canada as well so I know you won't have exact numbers for me.


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

CowboyPenner;521464 said:


> Any idea on pricing for the SnoWay 22 Series plow? I'm in Canada as well so I know you won't have exact numbers for me.


I made some calls to some local dealers and prices start at $5500 and go up to about $6000 with the Down Pressure System and wireless controller and that's just too much for my pocketbook.


----------

